#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  【公告】討論群組維修中，請先發表至論壇或部落格

## 狼王白牙

最近努力炒熱論談氣氛的各位辛苦了，討論群組功能，經過測試，目前無法回應

請勿以為自己的貢獻沒有會員理會喔，因為一按下回應按鍵，瀏覽器就會一片空白，

請先發表至論壇區，獸相關話題有專門版面，閒聊請暫時使用部落格取代。  以下區域請暫時不要使用。

也辛苦了負責維護的雪麒。

----------

